# Goose Chili



## gamberc

Thought id share my favorite chili recipe:

This is a good recipe to get rid of some goose breasts.

20 snow goose breast (12 or so canada breasts)

2 dry soup onion mix packets

Boil hott water in a chili pot add the soup onion mix both packets and drop the breats in, then bring down the heat too a simmering boil.
Let cook for 2 hours or so till the meat is easily pulled apart. Strain then let meat cool while you dice and chop up the veggies. Its easier to pull it apart with you fingers when its cool.

Veggies:
2 belle peppers (red or green or both)
2 large onions
10 garlic cloves (or about a 1/4 cup of garlic salt)
About dollar coin size of chopped cilantro

Add meet and vegetables in pot and put in:
2 jars of speghatti sauce
2 cans of kidney beans 
2 cans of chillets

Then start adding:
Chili powder
hot sauce 
seasoning salt to taste

Keep an eye on the mosture level i usaully put in about 4 cups of tommato juice or beer which ever one your feeling like that day

Then throw her on low and let simmer till supper the longer with lower heat the better it'll be and like all stews and chili there always better the next day.

ENJOY!


----------



## Jmnhunter

:thumb: thanks!


----------



## drjongy

Never thought of making goose chilli, but that's a darn good idea. I like simmering the breast in onion soup mix and then shredding. 10 cloves of garlic or 1/4 cup of garlic salt, however......wow, that seems like a lot. I will certainly give this a try, thanks.

:beer:


----------



## averyghg

what are chillets?

any particular type of spaghetti sauce you use?

the breasts are boiling on the stove top as we speak, ill let ya know how it goes...thanks :beer:


----------



## Jmnhunter

averyghg said:


> what are chillets?
> 
> any particular type of spaghetti sauce you use?
> 
> the breasts are boiling on the stove top as we speak, ill let ya know how it goes...thanks :beer:


how was it? I will have to give it a try once i get a few more in the freezer. probably work for ducks too eh? :beer:


----------



## averyghg

Jmnhunter said:


> averyghg said:
> 
> 
> 
> what are chillets?
> 
> any particular type of spaghetti sauce you use?
> 
> the breasts are boiling on the stove top as we speak, ill let ya know how it goes...thanks :beer:
> 
> 
> 
> how was it? I will have to give it a try once i get a few more in the freezer. probably work for ducks too eh? :beer:
Click to expand...

I slightly modified it to my liking but used pretty much the same recipe and i used snow geese. I personally didn't think it was that good at all.............

PSYCH! it was the best F'n game i have ever tasted!!!!!! ive made some amazing things in my day but wow this was good!! It took a solid 5 or so hours to make but was totally worth it!

Thanks for the post, i would have never thought of making chili out of goose...... I would recommend using snows, as they are the best game hands down!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Another good chilli recipe....

What I have done is can some goose breasts. Just get a pressure cooker, cut breasts into bite size cubes. The put in jars. Add some Jalopeno peppers to jar...diced. And fill up with beef broth until meat is covered in jars. Then put in pressure cooker.

Then when it is time for chilli......about the same. Instead of spaghetti sauce I use stewed tomatoes.

But I will have to give this recipe a try.


----------



## AdamFisk

This thread inspired me to make some Chili last night for the weekend, got some guys coming over to hunt. I think I ended up making about 3-4gl of the stuff. Fricken awesome. I could never make it the same again as I didn't follow a recipe, just threw ingredients together until the monstrous pot was damn near full.

8 honker breasts cubed up pretty small
1 lb ground venison
1lb ground moose
1 can light red beans
1 can dark red beans
1 big bottle tomato juice
1 little can tomato paste
1 carton beef broth
Approx 6 cans stewed tomatoes
1 big can crushed tomatoes.
4 jalapenos
1 green pepper
2 onions
minced garlic
brown sugar
lots of cayenne, cummin, chili pepper, salt, pepper, italian seasoning, and about 10 other things

Serve in bowl topped with shredded cheese, raw onion, and a little sour cream. AWESOME


----------



## KEN W

As averyghg asked......what are chillets?????


----------



## gamberc

hahah sorry guys didnt get back to the thread for awhile i used meat speghatti sauce and chillets are just bean in the can you can get them pretty much in any grocery store (worked in a grocery store for 5 years old man owns one). Like alot of people said on here you dont have to follow my recipe it just starts a good base then you can go from there. Ive made some non believers that think goose sucks for eating into wanting me to make it for them constantly. Im glad you guys all like and im glad i could share it with you guys.


----------

